# In Samba Freigabe, bestimmte Ordner sperren



## zirag (20. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Samba Server.

Ich habe 2 HDDs in meinem Server, jede davon ist eine Freigabe. Nun will ich auf der Festplatte einen Ordner nur einem User zuordnen, er soll für alle sichtbar sein, aber wenn man drauf zugreifen will, muss man User und PW eingeben. Die Festplatten sind für Guests freigegeben. 

Ich möchte aber keine extra Freigabe machen für den Ordner, sondern einfach nur diesen einen Ordner sperren, so dass, wenn man von Windows aus auf der Festplatte [Data] ist, dass man alles durchsehen kann, nur nicht auf diesen Ordner kommt.


Die Freigabe der Festplatte ist [Data] und der Ordner ist in /Pics/private ... im Ordner Pics ist noch der Ordner "public" der soll weiter für Guests sichtbar sein. Nur der "private" Ordner soll mit Username & PW abfrage sein.


Hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich

mfg
und danke schonmal

ZiRaG


----------

